# on our 3rd female betta



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,
We are on our 3rd female betta from pet store. The first one lasted the longest in a community tank. she had a wonderful personality! But, when she died, she looked bent. 2nd one lasted 2 weeks, it looked bent too. now, we have #3, she was put into a breeder net in community tank (same as others but then those were let free) and really looked stressed out, so I took her out and put her in a bowl. (which i dont think is very nice, but). she is doing better. read about food/constipation/bladder.
she did poop, i saw it late last night, but it wasn't like my other fish, it was kinda fuzzy and then reg poop. i can't believe i am watching poop on our fish! bad enough doing our dogs! 
so, i guess i am asking why all the bettas are dying. same store. (chain)
we have betta food, and the bloodworms. 
any advice?
thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...the same store could be the problem....but then again it could be the blood worms..but i could be wrong about that too..maybe it is your water parameters.did you check them?
but i still think it is the store or the worms.some fish don't do well with them.


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

what temperature do you keep your fish in? It is normal when fish died they don't look as good as they alive, they will bent.


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

middle 70's.
they are bending like a day or so before dying.


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

I think its the store too. have had friends tell me NOT to buy from them. That was the last time, i think.
Have two other Pet stores, one fish only, going to try them.
thanks
hate to blame a store...but the fish in that tank have lived for months.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

It may be the fish you have in the tank with her. Whats in the tank???

You should up the temp bettas like 80f but depending on the fish in thetank...


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

hi,
in the tank are:
2 black mollies
3 zebra
1 tetra
1 platy


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought betta's didn't need a heater?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

for them to be 100% happy they should be around 80 degrees F, but they do not necessarily need a heater.


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

I still think it's better to keep betta by itself instead with other fish to reduce stress. Temperature need to be around 78-80F. I think if the fish bent probably because of bone problem? if its the case just add calcium to the food for the remaining bettas which haven't got bent yet. The light on top of the aquarium normally provide enough heat for the bettas say around 75F or so and are constant then the fish will be happy as well. Sudden changes in temperature is the cause for most of betta diseases.


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,
Update:
betta we had was sluggish to say the least, thought she would be gone by now. BUT...I bought frozen peas and cooked them, then feed them to her! WOW !!! what a difference! She is back in my main tank (in breeder) she is doing super! she is very active, plays tag almost(thru breeder net) with the other fish! what a difference. she also ate 1 piece of the "betta" food, too. 
My betta, didnt really think the peas were all that special. She ate a little, but she is very personable and active. 

how often feed the betta peas?

thanks!!!


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

hi,
thanks. How do you add calcium?
Calcium like what adults take in tablets?


----------

